
Bad posture might kill your productivity. Here's how to fix it - freshfey
http://deskhunt.com/sitting-is-smoking
======
jcbeard
Seems this is a lesson we must learn over and over and over. Companies almost
need to build a "culture" of good posture, balance between
sitting/standing/walking.

~~~
freshfey
Unfortunately, yes. I've talked to some companies in the past but they are
slow to react, unless they have "being active" as part of their culture, it's
super difficult to teach companies on the importance of sitting, posture,
movement and health in general.

